# Dr. 90210



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone watch this show? I find it really interesting

The most interesting Doctor family to me is the Rey family. Haley Rey- she seems to have weight problems, I wonder why her husband hasn't addressed them more than he has. Sydney Rey- I wonder if she ever gets disciplined.. she's quite a brat!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I like Dr. 90210. It's on our season pass manager. Dr. Rey is my fave, too.


----------



## glamslam (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I love this show! I think Dr. Rey is such a cool person. Did you see the recent episode where he had his black belt test?? I was bawling when he read his essay then broke the bricks!! His wife seems like such a whiny selfish woman!! She needs to get it together.

I also like Dr. Alter because he works w/ so many gender-issue individuals and he is so genuinely caring about it. I don't care for Dr. Diamond so much. He seems kinda fake to me.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

:smilehappyyes: I almost cried.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 18, 2006)

I love this show, but I enjoy patient's stories more, I am not really interested in doctors' private lifes.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anyone else fast forward or close your eyes during the surgery scene? The primary reason I watch is due to their personal lives.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 18, 2006)

hehe, no, I love the surgeries sequences too, I was always interested in biology, I love to see how body is and how people can alter their bodies... I like to watch all the kinds of medical shows. My boyfriend says Im sick, he always closes his eyes when he sees operations, rinophlasty is the worst for him to watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

i watch this every so often. i feel bad for haley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i don't like to watch the ones where they do nose jobs cause i don't like the chiseling that they do. like those home video shows where they show someone falling and breaking bones or something, i can't watch those. and the nose surgeries remind me of that


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 18, 2006)

i watch this show religously. also, discovery health has a show called Plastic Surgery: Before &amp; After that is kind of a knock-off of Dr. 90210 but, they don't really get into the doctors lives so much, it's more about the patient and the procedure which i like. they give wayyy more history on the patient and that's always interesting.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah I watch that one too, I love it! I think i like it even better than Doctor 90210.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 18, 2006)

i totally agree. it's not just 1,000 different boob jobs.. they show all kinds of situations ( not implying that the other show dosen't :laughing: ).. great show.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 18, 2006)

The chiseling makes me cringe!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 25, 2006)

love all the plastic surgery shows. I prefer the before and after one though, and yes I agree with the first post about Rey's family.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll watch this show if I happen upon it. Seeing some of those procedures, I know that I wouldn't be able to go through with any plastic surgery. :sadno:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 28, 2006)

I catch the show here and there. I also watch a show called Skin Deep


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

I love this show. I felt sad when he read his essay. The wife seems very needy. I also like the other lady docter (can't remember her name) with the child.


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

you're so funny, yeah they're my favorite too. his wife is super skinny and i never see them disciplin there daughter. it's like they don't know how or something. i think his wife is pretty but her face is always a little darker than her neck.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 26, 2006)

i watch it and i think dr. rey's life is the most interesting i like when they suck the fat out of people! i think dr. reys wife is ill right? didnt she get breast cancer or something and thats why she was loosing so much weight?


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 26, 2006)

Her name is Dr. Li! I really like her, but my favorites are the Reys, of course. Dr. Rey seems so down to earth. I really like his wife too. I think she's sweet. It would be hard to be the wife of a Dr. because you wouldn't ever see him. I think I might have more body issues too, if my hubby were staring at womens boobs all day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think she tries to be understanding of his schedule and his love of tae kwan doe, but I think she just wants him to be at home and relax with her and the kids. Robbie is adorable, but Sidney is a brat. I remember the episode where she kicked her grandma and nobody did anything. I love this show and I watch it religiously. I also like Dr. Alter. I hope he finds a lady soon. My least favorites are Diamond and the one with the scary looking wife, his last name starts with an N, but I don't remember.


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 26, 2006)

I watch the show too. I love Dr. Alter he is so kind and gracious to his patients. I do think it's a bit ironic that a plastic surgeon has the last name of Alter though.


----------



## NYchic (Jun 28, 2006)

i love that show. dr. rey looks like the nicest and sweetest guy. i remember 1 episode when he went to mexico and did plastic surgery for free for poor people who really needed it and who were deformed. he cried on that episode. 

and yeah his wife, she's super skinnny, she weighed herself once on the show and she was like 80-something pounds.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 28, 2006)

I know! You'd think he would have it changed--altered, lol!


----------



## Ireth (Jun 30, 2006)

I just saw this show last night where Dr. Li's going to take her off for a while to give birth. I sometimes feel weird whenever I see the surgeon part. Hahah... I just still couldn't believe that those were human's body parts that were being surged.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

Man! I haven't watched this show in FOREVER! I miss it though! Seeing all the different procedures, and seeing how different everyone looks afterwards! And let me tell you, Dr. Rey makes it SO worth watching alone! He's just yummy!!! :wink3:


----------



## charish (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah he's my favorite. i wish he was in my area, i'd feel really comforable if he did my boobs.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 30, 2006)

When I plan on having all of my stuff done, (after kids) I am driving to Beverly Hills just to have Dr. Rey do it!! I already told hubby and he said okay! I guess he's pretty confident in the amount of money he'll be making then, but we'll see!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you have to book Dr. Rey like two years or more in advance. He's that good!!!


----------



## Nox (Jul 4, 2006)

Dr Rey is awesome. I hate how he doesn't wear sleeves in the operating room though, isn't that illegal? But whatever, he's my fave. I loved the episode when he was working on the three sisters breast augs. I tried to see how much a breast aug with him would cost, and they told me to wait it out on the list (which was two years long!!!), or find another surgeon. He's really good at it, he has great results, but it does seem like he always tries to talk them into going bigger than what they originally consulted for.


----------



## saramy (Jul 7, 2006)

one of my favorite shows also! Dr. Rey is very professional and sweet. i like watching a little of their personal lives too. his wife is extremely skinny, but she is a beautiful woman. yall are right on the nose job stuff, i can watch any plastic surgery, but that chizzeling makes me cringe...


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

I totally do that! I love this show but I really don't like seeing people being nipped and tucked. It's scary!!

Oh and there's that Dr they just added on to the show last season, Dr Matlock. I thought he was a little full of himself... There was this episode where they were introducing him and he kept showing off all his designer stuff and the costs. It was like he thought he was on an episode of Cribs!


----------



## charish (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT 2 yrs. holy moly that's a long time.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 1, 2006)

I love the show!! It is one of my fav's too!!


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 13, 2006)

Just found this post. I love Dr. Rey. OMG is he a hunk or what. He is one of the sexiest plastic surgeons around. Haley has alot to do without her husband. He is always working and doesn't want a partner. Little Sydney is fresh and doesn't seem to get disciplined. Baby Robby is cute.

Does anyone NIP AND TUCK. This is one of the coolest shows around. They operate on rubber dummy's that you would swear were the real person. Great makeup. Great storyline.

Let me know what you think everyone. :rotfl: :rockwoot: :tocktock:

Sheila Rose


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, I'm a bit squeamish, but I love this show. I've watched since the beginning.

Yes, I found this guy to be a bit arrogant! He walked you through his home, room by room. Then he had the nerve to tell you how much he paid for his Versace briefs.:sleepyhead:


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

This is why I always preferred to watch Dr Rey and his family. At least he is a somewhat modest guy when it comes to his financial means. The guy recycles his suits and ties, you don't see them showing off their lavish cars. I mean, just look at the home they first started filming in. It was nice but not garishly over-the-top, and they lived in it happily for years. Even though Robert Rey's personality is gregarious, he still retains some humilty, and that's why he's my favorite.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 30, 2006)

This is one of my favorite shows! It's very graphic, but realistic.

People wonder why I don't get queasy at the sight of blood, it's because I'm use to watching tons of medical or surgery shows.


----------



## Thais (Nov 16, 2006)

Dr. Rey is brazilian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i would swear he was gay if he wasn't married. LOL


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Is Sydney Rey Dr.Rey's oldest daughter? yes! she's a brat and It seems that they never discipline her, they let her have it!

I like that show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 16, 2006)

Sidney kicked her grandmother!? She seems to have some behavioral issues.............


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 11, 2006)

haha I thought so too!!! until I saw his wife in the show... lol :rotfl:

Not a lot of men can get away with wearing flashy colors, but he wears them well!

I saw an episode today (forget the doctor's name, he was an african american?) and he was promoting a procedure called brazilian butt lift or something like that. :kopfkratz:


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 12, 2006)

Dr. Rey is a hunk any ole way. Sometimes he talks sorta feminine. Sydney looks so like him.. She has some little mouth on her. She is now 5, and tonight Hayley was showing Sydney how to give away toys and clothes to poor people.

Also tonight they helped this poor Mexican man who a major mouth problem free of charge. That was nice.

This was a real good show.

He admitted he had a nose job. Wow you couldn't tell. :rockwoot:

Sheila Rose


----------



## Baby Girl Tee (Dec 13, 2006)

I love this show.


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 14, 2006)

I would love to go to California and have him Nip ' Tuck me anytime. You do have to wait 2 years, and his staff is aragant I was told by someone who tried to get an appointment.

Sheila Rose

Is this show on Discovery channel or TLC. I love to watch plastic surgery shows. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME.

SHEILA ROSE


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

Dr. Rey does seem like a pretty cool guy, but he comes off as somewhat fake to me. I have to admit that his essay was excellent...

His wife needs to make an emergency stop at McDonald's and get herself a couple of quarter pounders. She also needs to quit bawling so much...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Poor Hailey, she looks so frail. It was sad when Peanut passed away.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 14, 2006)

I know, I thought it was so sad when Peanut died too! Hopefully Trinket will be a good addition to their family!! Hailey does need to put on a few pounds! Whenever they show the pictures of them when they first got married and when the kids were younger, she looks way healthier! I think she's letting the idea of being a Beverly Hills plastic surgeons wife go to her head and she has to be perfect!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it ok to reply to this thread? I just got in to watching this show.I didnt want to start a new thread on it. I love the show,I saw one of the Deal Or No Deal models on there getting a tattoo removed and getting implants.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw this show. I love Dr. Rey. He is still gorgeous. There is this new doctor just came on with dark hair, that they say is better looking than Dr. Rey. NO WAY!! I love his cool striped suits with purple shirts. He has alot of confidence. I am so glad that Haley finally let him finally go to see his dying father back home. Obviously, he was not treated very well by his father. But he is dying and he just wants to see what he is like now. I hope he can be strong. I am happy that he is going, if he didn't go he would always regret it. Yeh Dr. Rey really thinks Haley is sexy, and they really love each other. WILL NEVER MISS THIS SHOW. IT IS THE BEST.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes Dr Rey is a sweetie


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 26, 2007)

Did anyone see this the other day? Apparently Dr. Will and Mike "Boogie" were on. My mom watched, and told me about it. Supposedly Mike called Will up about a bump on his penis, come to find out it was a wart from HPV. Will told him he needed to quit sleeping around, and either start using condoms or enter a monogamous relationship. Awkward!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 26, 2007)

I watch the show. I just like to see the procedures being done, i'm not a big fan of when they get into the doctors personal lives.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 26, 2007)

:rockwoot:Hi: Yes I saw this. That was so funny. Yes that is the new doctor I was talking about. What an awkward situation from one friend to another.

Sheilarose


----------



## Saje (Aug 27, 2007)

A few days ago, Dr. Rey was interviewed by Ryan Seacrest on his radio show.

I loved that he talked about the fact that they deny surgery to people who dont need it or are addicted to it - and refer them to psychiatrists.

He also talked about how much he doesnt like "perfect, good looking women" comming in to get the "fake look" and will usually deny them as well.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 27, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this show!! I watch it every week!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

I kind of prefer Ectreme makeover patient type shows too.


----------

